# What is the best knot for braided line?



## piker (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm using braided line on a couple of reels for the first time this year. What is the best type of knot to use with braided line?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

trilene or palomar works well for me.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I like to use a double Trilene knot and Always Super Glue your knot's when using Braid.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I have yet to break an Improved Clinch knot. I've broken 30lb braid before my knot will come undone.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I always tie with a palomar knot to my leader. Never had an issue.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

check this out they compare knots

http://www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent/ExtraContentDetail.aspx?id=132344


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

In general, the palomar knot is tough to beat with braid.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Definitely the palomar. North American Fisherman did an ongoing test called Knot Wars and the palomar always won with braid and most of the time with mono also.


----------



## piker (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Appreciate your responses.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

MadMac said:


> Definitely the palomar. North American Fisherman did an ongoing test called Knot Wars and the palomar always won with braid and most of the time with mono also.


That test they did was neat to see how the knots compared to each other. I agree the Palomar seem's to be what all the show's, magazine's ,etc. recomend. I just can't seem to change from the Trilene( if it ain't broke....).


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

here are the tests

http://www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent/ExtraContentDetail.aspx?id=132344


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i would have to say the palomar knot is the best for any line, ive used it on braid, mono, and flouro, works fine with any and easiest to tie also!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the surgeon's loop knot or the polymar....you cannot go wrong with either! Tight lines.


----------

